# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Καναρίνια και ζεμπρακια στο ιδιο κλουβι

## IscarioTis

καλημερα κυριες δεσποινιδες και κυριοι εχω 2 ερωτησεις να κανω

επειδη κατα καιρους βλεπω στο youtube διαφορα βιντεακια με κλουβες(aviary) κ πολλοι λενε οτι εχουνε καναρινια μαζι με ζεμπρακια κ οχι μονο κ οι ερωτησεις μ ειναι οι εξης:

1)απο οτι εχω διαβασει το βορι δν κανει να το τρωνε τα καναρινια γτ δν τους κανει καλο (δν θυμαμαι ακριβως τι κανει) το ειχα βρει σε ενα site αλλα ξεχασα να το κρατησω

2)απο οτι εχω ακουσει κ ξερω δλδ οτι τα ζεμπρακια κ ολα τα finches γενικα ειναι πιο κτητικα αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι τα καναρινια ειναι πιο ογκωδεις αρα δν μπορει να γινει κανα ατυχημα πχ?







επειδη δν ηξερα που να το ανοιξω το ανοιξα εδω αμα μπορει καποιος να το παει εκει που πρεπει  :Big Grin:

----------


## Efthimis98

> 2)απο οτι εχω ακουσει κ ξερω δλδ οτι τα ζεμπρακια κ ολα τα finches  γενικα ειναι πιο κτητικα αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι τα καναρινια ειναι πιο  ογκωδεις αρα δν μπορει να γινει κανα ατυχημα πχ?


Θα σου απαντήσω στην 2η ερώτηση, η οποία θα αποτρέψει όλη την σχετική συζήτηση. Δεν είναι μόνο το θέμα κτητικότητας ή μεγέθους -σαφώς και επηρεάζουν και αυτά- αλλά το θέμα διατροφής! Τι εννοώ, τα finches και τα καναρίνια τρώνε τελείως διαφορετικά μείγματα σπόρων. Άρα είναι αδύνατο να συνυπάρχουν... από θέμα διατροφής και μόνο!

----------


## excess

ωραια να σαι καλα  :Big Grin:

----------


## blackmailer

Εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι? αν βάζεις τροφές και για τα 2 είδη στο κλουβί θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Βάζεις δηλαδή κανονικά το ανάμεικτο για τα καναρίνια σου και το μείγμα για τα παραδεισάκια σου. το καθένα τρώει απο την τροφή του και όλα καλά...Άσε που και τα 2 τρελαίνονται για κεχρί για παράδειγμα!

----------


## stephan

Τα πουλιά δεν θα κάτσουν  να σκεφτούν ποιους σπόρους και σε τι ποσότητα πρέπει να φάνε για να προσλάβουν τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία, αυτό είναι δική μας δουλειά.

----------


## Steliosan

Το καθε ενα ζωο πρεπει να ειναι με το ειδος του μην περνεται παραδειγματα απο αλλα...ζωα που ανεβαζουν διαφορα βιντεο και κανουν διαφορα,αυτη την φυση πια την εχουμε τρελανει τελειως.

----------


## jk21

Για μενα το προβλημα δεν ειναι μονο διατροφικο .Εκει ισως ειχαμε προβλημα μονο στα ζεμπρακια που εχουν λιγοτερο λιπαρο διαιτολογιο και αν εχουν γεννηθει στον χωρο αυτο και δεν εχουν συνηθισει μονο δικο τους μιγμα σπορων ,δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ακολουθησουν το μιγμα που τρωνε οι γονεις ακριβως ,συνηθισμενοι ισως απο προηγουμενη διαβιωση αλλου .Τα καναρινια αν εχουν τροφη και απο τα δυο ειδη ,λογω ενεργειακων αναγκων ,αργα ή γρηγορα θα πανε στην πιο λιπαρη .Για μενα υπαρχει και προβλημα κυριαρχικοτητας στο χωρο και ειδικα σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης .Διεκδικηση οχι μονο φωλιων ,αλλα και ζωτικου χωρου γυρω απο αυτες .Δεν αναφερομαι καν ,σε αλλα ειδη εξωτετικων ,που διατηρουν ,οπως τα δικα μας ιθαγενη και κεινα περισσοτερα ενστικτα απο τη φυση (διεκδικησης με σθενος της περιοχης τους ) αφου ειναι λιγοτερων εκτροφικων γεννεων στην αιχμαλωσια

----------

